

Sprint putting a 5G cap on its "unlimited" plan Oct 2nd - Urgo
http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/09/21/sprints-truly-unlimited-no-more-mobile-hotspot-getting-a-5gb-cap-beginning-october-2nd/

======
SwellJoe
You can currently get 4G data on the Sprint network, without a contract, with
a Clearwire plan. 3G service was recently capped at 5 GB and has high overage
charges, but 4G is currently uncapped. Of course, that may change...if it
does, I'm screwed. I travel full-time, and Clear is my primary Internet
service, and I pretty regularly go over 5 GB.

My T-Mobile plan was grandfathered in with actually unlimited bandwidth, and
I've made sure to insist that my plan remain unchanged through two phone
changes (so I still have a "G1 Data" option, which is $24.95/month, but is
actually unlimited and includes 4G data). So, I guess if Clear opts to screw
their customers in the same way as Sprint, I'll be down to just T-Mobile.
Wonder how long that'll last?

------
Urgo
This is starting off on just the mobile hotspot plans but is expected to roll
over to phone plans soon as well.. probably in anticipation of the iphone
coming to sprint... that's my guess at least. Apple has to ruin everything :(

------
ScottBurson
I don't mind this (and I am a Sprint customer) so long as I can easily see
where I stand at any moment. An app with a "thermometer" display showing my
usage would suffice.

